# Preset that mimics wearing sunglasses



## instanes (Nov 19, 2016)

When I wear amber sunglasses while driving on a sunny day the landscape seems so much more "pleasing" to the eye.  The thought just occurred to me that this should be able to be duplicated in Lightroom.  Before I take a stab at it, wondering if someone may have already developed a preset that mimics this effect?


----------



## Conrad Chavez (Nov 19, 2016)

Amber sunglasses would "warm up" the scene by adding all that yellow/orange. One quick step that often gets close is to choose the "Cloudy" or "Shade" preset for the white balance (WB) option in the Develop module. If neither is exactly what you want, try dragging the Temperature slider.


----------



## Replytoken (Nov 19, 2016)

Amber tinted glasses also boost contrast, so you could adjust the contrast or clarity sliders if that was what you were seeking.

--Ken


----------



## kbfoot (Nov 26, 2016)

Are you talking about a color or B&W photo that mimics the sunglasses look?  Deep yellow snow/skiing shades are often effectively converting the scene to mono anyway.
I don't think there is a way to exactly mimic what one thinks one is seeng with the sunglasses on, due to differences in perception between individuals.
It's an interesting idea.  I've thought about it, and tried playing with the Lightroom sliders with that goal in mind, and soon given up because of the factors mentioned above.


----------

